# How to set wallpaper without cropping in Android 4.0



## Tenida (Apr 29, 2012)

I just download few wallpaper from web and re-sized it to screen resolution of Micromax Funbook i.e. 800 X 480p. But the problem is whenever I tried to set the wallpaper, it asked me to crop. How to overcome this problem? I just want to use full size wallpaper. 
Help will appreciated 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 29, 2012)

use es file explorer. it'll ask you to crop but you can resize the crop area to the whole pic so nothing is cropped.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 29, 2012)

Sam said:


> use es file explorer. it'll ask you to crop but you can resize the crop area to the whole pic so nothing is cropped.



Thanks.


----------



## jd91 (May 2, 2012)

Tenida said:


> I just download few wallpaper from web and re-sized it to screen resolution of Micromax Funbook i.e. 800 X 480p. But the problem is whenever I tried to set the wallpaper, it asked me to crop. How to overcome this problem? I just want to use full size wallpaper.
> Help will appreciated
> 
> Thanks in advance.



tenida i believe crop is necessary because your wallpaper is to run on all 4 screens as well in portrait mode. if you try installing wallpaper without crop like in es it will get streched and not look good.


----------



## patelnitzz (Nov 8, 2014)

I have been using Wallpaper Wizardrii which is one of my favorite android app for wallpapers.It allows me to set wallpaper without cropping.
*www.theandroidportal.com/wp-content/folder/2013/11/Android.jpg
Set your own images, Portrait, Landscape, and Crop; all with No Scroll or Scroll. Check out set Exact or Crop Exact! Set images from WW, file browser, or Android’s Gallery (Share as). Check Home App compatibility with No Scroll option (only). Invert, flip, rotate, greyscale, share, and resize images too. Using Wallpaper Wizarddi, you can use Image Full HD Wallpaper on your smartphone easily.

Source : Set Image As Full Wallpaper Without Cropping in Android


----------

